# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Eskili

## auiu

(po e hap ketu kete teme meqe mu duk vendi me i pershtatshem).
Pershendetje te gjitheve!
A mund te me ndihmoje dikush per nje problem ne fushen e letersise.
Mendohet se poeti i madh i letersise klasike greke Eskili te kete shkruajtur me shume se 90 tragjedi.Dhe ne ditet e sotme kane mbetur vetem disa prej tyre fale nje botimi ne Rome(antike kuptohet)te nje permbledhjeje me veprat e perzgjedhura.Tani di dikush ndonje fakt pse kane mbetur kaq pak vepra te tij?!Dhe pikerisht keto:
1-Prometetu i lidhur.
2-Te shtate kunder Tebes.
3-Ortesia.
4-Perset.
5-Luteset.
(Mund te jete e ndonje tjeter qe per momentin nuk po me kujtohet.)
Pres pergjigje.Faleminderit.

----------


## Lioness

Kur Ptolemeu III (shek. 3 para eres sone) dha urdher te katalogoheshin rreth 200 mije vepra per librarine e Aleksandrise, nje autor mungonte... Eskili, vepra e te cilit e kompletuar gjendej ne Athine.  Ptolemeu pagoi 15 talente (nje lloj monedhe qe perdorej atehere) argjendi si depozite per te marre te gjithe vepren, ta kopjonte dhe ta dergonte serish ne Athine.  
Kur erdhen skripturat ne Aleksandri, Ptolemeu nxori dekret qe asnje kopjo e vepres nuk mund te behej.   Keshtu qe humbi depoziten (meqe ra fjala eshte nje shume mjafte e madhe.  Hebrejte duhet te paguanin 20 talente argjendi si tribut ne vit, dhe si rrjedhoje pati rebelime.)
Aleksandria vizitohej nga shume njerez pikerisht per te lexuar vepra te tilla si ajo e Eskilit qe nuk mund te riprodhohej. 

Fatkeqesisht, Bibloteka e Aleksandrise u dogj.  Ka shume hipoteza se kur apo nga kush.
Njera prej tyre, ne 22 Dhjetor 640 (A.C) kur Aleksandria ishte nen kontrollin e Amrou Ibn el-Ass, nen urdhrat e kalifit Omarte, nxori dekretin qe te digjej bibloteka.   
Nje tjeter hipoze eshte se e dogji Cezari ne nje nga aventurat e tij ne Egjipt.  Megjithate shume historiane jane te mendimit qe ka ekzistuar te pakten deri ne shek. e katert A.C. 

Humbja e atyre veprave, jo vetem e Eskilit, por me qindra mijera te tjera, ne shume fusha te shkences, letersise etj. ishte nje tragjedi me permasa te paimagjinueshme per njerezimin, tragjedi e dimensioneve Eskiliane.

----------


## auiu

Shume faleminderit Lioness per ndihmen.(me fal qe nuk te kam falenderuar me shpejt ,por nuk kam pasur mundesi.)Faleminderit.

----------


## marsela

_Te keshilloj te lexosh librin "Eskili ky humbes i madh" nga Ismail Kadare nese te pelqen vertet letersia dhe do te dish dicka me shume per humbjen e veprave te Eskilit..Nuk eshte liber historik me data e ngjarje te shenuara po mua me ka pelqyer.._

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

Po pse ne do te te shkruajme referatet e tua te letersise antike?! Lexo "Eskili ne proze" eshte liber i pershtatur per femije, dhe e ke atje ne parathenie te zhvilluar mire. (SHAKA)
Lexo librin me esse te ka sugjeruar marsela me lart, se ka plot informacion, ne disa kapituj, ose ... Lindja e Tragjedise te Nices; dhe ... mos me thuaj se te jep Nesti Treska letersi.

----------


## auiu

Sa per shpjegim:nuk e kam referat por vetem nje detyre plotesuese qe me kishin dhene,dhe nuk kisha mundesine per te gjetur librin,sepse ma kishin keshilluar qe me pare.
dhe gjithmone eshte me mire te plotesosh detyrat qe te ngarkojne apo jo!  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deep_blue

Jo, te  kryesh  detyrat  e shtepise , patjeter!
E kuptova!
  Kete  e ben  per hater te  dikujt  tjeter. Epo miku i mire nuk njihet vetem ne shtrat  po edhe ne ditet e veshtira. Dhe nuk  eshte  qe vetem Eskilit  i kane  humbur  veprat, apo  se  vetem Eskilit  kane  mundur  ti arrijne  veprat  deri ne ditet   tona.
Kjo  ka  ngjare edhe  me Sofokliun , Euripidin dhe Aristofanin.
Perpara ketyre   pak  fragmente   kane arritur  edhe  nga  lirika  greke: Tirteu, Alkeu, Safo-ja, Soloni e ndonje tjetri.
Megjithate  kur ta  besh kete referat,  per kedo qofte, merri  per baze edhe  keto  te  dhena.
 Nje  ndihme  fare te  vogel  mund te te  jipja  me  fillimin e referatit, pak a shume keshtu.

Ate  dite kur humben veprat e Eskilit, tregonte im at, dita u err. Te  gjithe  ishin te  zymte , pervec njerit, Eskilit


_Jepi buçko, jepi se se ke  nga  xhepi_

----------


## Leila

Eskili... babai i tragjedise, thone, kur tragjedia ne te vertete eshte bastarde e njerezia padronja e saj. Teoria ime eshte se pikerisht keto 6 vepra te tij u ruajten sepse ndoshta ishin veprat e tij me flexible, qe mund te interpretoheshin ne jeten e perditshme. E them kete duke patur parasysh se Eskili gjithnje shkroi per te nxjerre nje moral te forte fetar, ne lidhje me perendite, ndeshkimin, etj., dhe ti e merr me mend qe pushtimet gjate koherave te luftes midis te tjerave kane synuar themelimin e kultures superiore, qe gjithnje rastiti te jete pushtuesi, dhe shfarosjen/nenvleresimin e te pushtuarit. Mendoj mund ti kene ruajtur sepse ishin shkrime ku kane gjetur veten, ku kane qeshur dhe kane thene, "Hey... edhe une," por me shume mendoj se ishte koincidence qe u ruajten keto vepra. Keq shume qe u zhduken shumica e veprave te Eskilit, por mund te kene ekzistuar vepra (dhe shkrimtare) te tjera ndoshta me cilesore nqs jo ne nivelin e Eskilit/Sophocles/Euripidi/et.al. te cilit i jane zhdukur te tera veprat si edhe shansi per te patur nje teme rreth tyre tek forumi shqiptar.
Vepra e shtate, e Prometeusit te lidhur, diskutohet se eshte shkruajtur nga ndo nje pasardhes i Eskilit sepse ka stil tjeter ne shkrim, edhe pse mbart emrin e tij ne te. Jo shume kohe me pare, ne dhjetevjecarin e fundit, u zbulua nje veper e Eskilit, Akili. Ndoshta ka dhe te tjera qe mund te gjinden ne dhjetevjecarin qe vijon.

----------

